# Suggestions for next 6 days



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're leaving Venice tomorrow, heading - not north. Had thought we might take in Florence but may not manage that having spent 3days in Venice. We DO have to be back in Padua on Tuesday 17th.

Any suggestions for nice small places - aires or sites with easy walking as my sister is a bit challenged in that area.

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Scrub Padua, I should have said Pisa - honest to goodness.... But at least this time I'm only mixing up towns, instead of countries!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Generally I find a place with a good pub/restaurant and a quiet car park very good. Though six days isn't long enough for me.

I'm sure that isn't the advice you wanted, probably.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd hate a quiet car park and a good restaurant erneyboy 

I love to cook at the end of each day, preferabally not in a car park, but if needs must 

each to his own 

Can't think six days Jean 

Loved Venice Assisi and Rome , wanted to do Pompeii but time ran out 

It's all so lovely wherever you find yourself just enjoy

Just watch out on the way back as we found most campsites closed in Oct 

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Ligurian coast. Portofino, Santa Margarita and particularly the https://www.lonelyplanet.com/italy/cinque-terre

Dick


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

lucca is a smallish town, but very interesting, we spent 2 full days exploring it, well worth the stop. and completely flat. the aire is on the edge of town, but the garage that does parking looks a lot nearer, and there seems to be a couple of car parks in the town. its still only a 30 mins walk to the old town from the aire, just straight down the road.

mags


----------

